# How can I get manual for my forced air furnace?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

We have a Magic Chef forced air furnace that was installed around the early 80's. I've been told it is impossible to get a repair or spec manual for it. Is this true? I would like to get one if possible.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yours is probably before they sold out to Maytag.
Which later sold out to Lennox.

Doubt you'll find a manual for it.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

How about a resource for general info on that type of furnace? Also can I purchase parts?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.expertappliance.com/magicchef-heating.html


----------

